# Need Quick Answer - Antitoxin Dosage



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

What's the dosage for CD Antitoxin? I've got a goat bloating.

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi PJ, I have honestly never used it so would have to look it up...we have all drug dosages listed in sannendoah's med list in goatkeeping 101. Even I have it printed out and in my Goat Medicine book...with tons of notes added to it. V


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Not so quick. First time I've been on the computer today, but... I copied this out of Goat Keeping 101

CLOSTRIDIUM PERFRINGENS TYPES C&D ANTITOXIN 
A serum antibody product that provides passive immunity via actual antibodies in a ready-to-use format. 
see earlier explanation of enterotoxemia 
Dose: 5 ml to young kids SC (SQ) for prevention of Enterotoxemia [gives 10-14 day passive immunity] 
Dose: 20ml (to kids) for therapy after signs of the disease are evident. 
These doses are doubled for older animals. 
IT IS ESSENTIAL TO KNOW WHERE IT IS AVAILABLE IN YOU AREA IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY, as not all veterinarians to keep it on hand, and must be ordered ahead of time since the animal doesn't live long once affected. It must be administered immediately. 
top

What happened? Did she get into a bunch of grain or something? Do you have any of that liquid bloat medicine? Oil, Baking Soda?

Hope all is better by now.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never given antitoxin for bloat, but I did give it to a doe recently who was off feed and appeared to have stomach discomfort. A vet in a class I took said to give 10cc orally and 10cc subQ. It worked and my doe started eating the very next feeding.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We checked on the goats a couple of hours after morning milking and one doe was blown up like a balloon. We knew they didn't get into extra grain, so we dosed her with mineral oil (60 cc) and decided to give her 3 cc of the antitoxin subq. Within 10-15 minutes, she still looked large, but not like she was about to pop. Another goat was also looking like she was getting bigger, so we dosed her as well. A couple of hours later, we dosed a third doe as a prevention because she was looking much rounder than she normally looks.

We took all their grain away at milking times and just gave them hay and alfalfa pellets. 

Everybody is looking fine and acting good today. Introduced a little bit of grain at evening milking. 

Best we could figure was that it was grass bloat. We let our does out slowly during the spring. Feed them hay, then let them on the grass for short periods - half hour to an hour. Slowly increasing their time out. We've had a ton of rain and are wondering if maybe that made the new grass dangerous for even such a short period of time? 

We'll wait another day or so and let them back out onto the grass for 20 minutes. Increasing that each day and hopefully it won't happen again.

Honestly, I've never seen anything like it. There is no doubt that it was bloat. She looked like she had swallowed a blimp and it was trying to escape. I was so glad that I had the antitoxin on hand. It's definitely something everyone should add to their medicine chest b/c around here nobody carries it. Not any of the vets, not the feed stores, not tractor supply or orscheln.

Next time I'll know to give a lot more than the 3 cc's (inserts it into goat book). 

Thanks for asking and for the help!
PJ


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What about grass tetany? Could that have been the problem? I think CMPK helps with that. 

I can't believe your TS doesn't carry the antitoxin. Ours does. Maybe it depends on usage/store or something.

Glad to hear everyone is better.


----------

